# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Mua combo z!

## puskinu

Như tiêu đề e cần 1 bộ combo trục z. Hành trình 100-150. 2 ray trượt 4 block! Bác nào còn zalo hình ảnh e vs ạ. Đt liên lạc ở chữ ký

----------


## Luyến

Đặt em đi em làm cho.

----------

puskinu

----------

